Google Clip vs. GoPro Hero6? - amanjain08
======
coryl
Seems like they do different things, Clip seems like an indoor "set it and
forget it" kind of toy. There's no manual setting of modes, resolutions (from
what I've seen so far). Very casual feel.

Plus mounting capabilities are probably few. GoPro is more for creators,
directors, people who know what they want to achieve with their video.

